

Handbook of Collective Intelligence - Anon84
http://scripts.mit.edu/~cci/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

======
adrianwaj
This might be more accessible:

<http://www.wie.org/collective/>

<http://www.wie.org/j25/>

------
pierrefar
Umm, they have a spammed to death page:

scripts.mit.edu/~cci/wiki/index.php?title=What_is_Collective_Intelligence%3F

Nice.

